# White cloudy water problem



## Haseq (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello!
Any help would be much appreciated 

I have a whitewater problem that I suspect is infusoria or a bacteria. After water change it is back within a few days. Even after consecutive 90% water changes. I do not belive it is greeenwater because the water is white. Like someone poured milk in it.

The tank is a 15 gallon with 2x24W TL5 no sunlight. The substrate is about 1.5 inches of plant soil mixed with some sand and then about 1.5 inches of sand on top of that.

This is actually the second time I have this problem. I had the same setup a few years back. Generally it is and has been a great success. Active fish, plants that grow and no or minimal algae. The aquarium back then was my first attempt at a Walstad aquarium and it took about 4 months before the whitewater started to make it hard to see anything in the aquarium. I started this aquarium again about a month ago with a different plant soil this time. The old had been cleaned out and the aquarium has not been use in a few years.

And the problem is back already. Should I keep changing substrates till I find something that does not cause these blooms of infusoria or bacteria?

Here are pictures:
Front:

Side:


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Causes of white cloudy water:

1) Heterotrophic bacteria grow when there is food. They eat organic matter. Anything small enough that is in the water. They usually grow for a week or so, then die off, if there is just a small supply of food. But in a tank with soil, there may be more food for them. Mineralizing the soil may help. 

2) Dust from the sand. It ought to settle out, or get removed via filter floss or water changes. May keep coming back if the fish dig, or when you move a plant. 

3) pH altering materials. If you are adding stuff to the water to change the pH, this can often result in cloudy water. If you are adding anything to the water, give up the complete list, lets see what it might be, or how to correct the issue. 

4) Ammonia, dead fish. 

5) Someone (child) might have added something to the tank- Cheerios, the whole can of fish food, a glass of milk... I know you would have noticed most items like this, but good idea to check into the concept if it is a possibility.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks to me like your tank is cycling. Give it time and it should resolve on its own. 

This white cloudiness is usually caused by bacterial blooms and in my experience will work themselves out eventually. I would recommend against very large (80%+) water changes since you want to give the aquarium time find its point equalibrium. Once things settle out this shouldn't continue to be an issue. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haseq (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for your replies!

I am not adding anything to the water which is about 8.5 pH value and about 1.1 dH.
It is possible that I simply need to mineralize the soil more than I have.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I only had this problem once, and it was because I used a soil that was too rich and/or didn't prepare it well enough. So it may be that you needed to do more work on the soil before you used it.

Time and water changes will solve that problem, even though it may try your patience.


----------



## Jarrod987 (Aug 18, 2015)

Classic bacterial bloom. Normal in a new tank and will go away on it's own. Water changes can help. Also, activated carbon may help by removing the dissolved organics the bacteria are eating. In an old tank it is from feeding too much in most cases. In some rare cases it is build of of fish poo. The solution is the same. Make sure your not overfeeding and vacuum your gravel as needed.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

How is the filter doing? The filter should out compete any bacteria boom when you do a water change. When that happens to an established tank you should suspect the filter. Also avoid cleaning the filter and the tank at the same time. When I do clean a filter I don't touch the tank and wait 3 days and do a water change without other wise disturbing the tank. The water change is just to cover for the reduced bacteria colony until it can grow back in.


----------



## Haseq (Jun 26, 2010)

I did a 80% water change about two weeks ago and the problem has not returned yet. I believe I need to prepare the soil better in the future.


----------

